# Weekly Competition 2017-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R F2 U2
*2. *F2 R U' R2 U R2 F R U2
*3. *F U R' U2 F2 R F' R' F2 U
*4. *F' U R' F2 R' U2 F R U'
*5. *R U' R F R F U2 F U

*3x3x3
1. *F2 R2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' B D U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 U'
*2. *B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' D' B' F D2 U L2 F' U R
*3. *L2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 B' D U' R' U2 R' B2 U2
*4. *R' U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B D R B F' D2 F2 U R' U
*5. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 R B' L D F2 U

*4x4x4
1. *L2 B2 D Uw2 U B F' D Uw2 U B2 Uw' L B R2 D Fw L U2 F Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 B' Uw' L Uw' B2 D Uw L Uw' L' B D' Uw B2 Fw2
*2. *B' D F2 R Fw2 L2 D Uw2 U' F2 D2 F Rw' R' B' F2 D2 Rw R Uw2 F' R2 B Rw2 U' Rw F2 D F' L Rw Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 F L D Fw2 F2
*3. *B2 D2 L2 B2 D R Fw F' R' D' Uw Rw' B' U L' F' L' Uw2 L' B2 Fw F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 L' Rw D2 U B' Fw' R' U L R D'
*4. *L2 B D' Uw R' Fw' Uw L2 D' R' B U R Fw2 U' L2 Rw Uw' L2 Rw B R D L R D B' Fw F' Uw2 Rw' R B F D' B F R B' Uw'
*5. *R2 F2 Rw2 R2 F L U R' D2 Uw' B Rw2 R2 F U2 L2 Uw' Rw' F L D L' R U2 R2 B' L2 D' Rw D' L2 F2 Uw U2 L2 Uw' B' R F U2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw' B2 L2 R D B' Dw' Fw Dw' Lw' Bw2 D F' Rw F2 R Fw' L' U' Fw2 F' D' Lw' Bw Dw R Bw' Uw Rw' R2 D2 F' Lw Bw2 L' F' Lw' R' Bw' D2 Uw' U Rw' Dw' Lw' D' Rw Uw2 Lw2 D2 Bw Uw Lw Rw2 F2 R2 Uw U' L' B2
*2. *R Dw2 B2 Bw D2 F' R' Bw' Dw Bw2 F' Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Uw' L' Dw' R U L' B2 Bw' D2 F2 Uw2 Lw Fw F2 D B U' B Uw' U2 R2 Dw L Lw2 Fw' Dw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 D2 Uw Fw2 D' Dw Lw2 F Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 U B' D'
*3. *B F2 L D2 Dw2 Lw Fw R2 Uw F' Uw U Fw' F L2 Dw2 Bw R2 Uw Bw' Lw Rw2 Fw Lw2 Rw R Fw' Dw' Uw' U' R' Dw' Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw2 R2 U' B Lw2 R2 Uw2 L' Lw' B2 L2 U Fw2 Rw D2 L2 Bw F' L' Lw D2 F Lw Uw2
*4. *Lw D' Lw Dw' U2 B' Uw' Rw2 U B2 F R' Dw Uw' Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw' B' Fw2 F' D' U2 B2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw U2 Rw2 B Lw B U R Fw2 L' D Dw2 U L Dw2 L Fw' F' Lw' F2 Uw2 R' Uw' U' Lw' Dw' Uw
*5. *L2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Fw Uw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Bw2 L' Dw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Fw R' B2 Bw' Fw' F D Bw F2 Dw' L' D L Fw' U' B D' U' Lw D U F' Dw2 L' Fw2 F Uw' Lw2 R Uw2 R' F L' D' B2 Fw F2 L D' U Lw2 U'

*6x6x6
1. *2U F 2L2 2F2 2R2 2D U2 L' 3F 2D2 2L2 3R 2R' D' 3R' 2U2 2R' R 3U2 2B 2F' F' R2 2U2 L 2L2 3R 2R2 3F2 3R' D2 2U 2L 3R' 3F L' 2L2 D 3R F D' L2 2U' B2 U2 2L2 2R2 D2 B' 2B' 2F2 U2 2L2 3R' U 2B' 2L 3U' 2B2 L2 2L' R' 2U2 3F2 2L 3R2 3F 2F2 3U' 2U
*2. *3F' F 3U 3F U2 B' 3R F R2 U' F2 2L2 R2 B2 L 3R2 B2 2D' 2U2 L2 2R' 3U' 2F2 3R 2R2 2D 3U2 U2 L' 2F2 F' 2R 3F2 F2 2U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 B F L' U 2F 2D2 B 2B F' U B' 2U2 L 2D 2U' 2R 3F2 F' 3U2 B2 D 2B2 3F' U B L2 3F2 D' R 2F 3R' R'
*3. *R2 2F' 2R2 R2 2U' 2F' L 2F' R2 D' 3U2 2F2 L R2 3F' 2D' U' B2 F2 L' 3R B 2L2 F' 3U' B 2D2 2L F' D 2R' F 2D R U' 2L' 2B' 3F' F2 2R 2D2 3U B 2B' D2 2D 2U' 2L2 3R' D 2D2 2R R2 2U U L2 2D' 3U 2B2 2D2 U2 R2 F' 3U 2B' F2 3R 2D R2 3F'
*4. *R 2U' 2F2 3R2 R2 2B 3U' 3F' 2F L' 2B2 2D' L2 2B 3U 2L 2R' 2U2 L2 D 2L 2B D 3U2 2U L2 F 2L' 2R2 2B' 3F2 D2 B' U 2R F' U 2B2 3F' F 3R 3U' B' 2L' 3R 2U2 U' 2R D2 2R2 B' L 3U2 B 2F' 3R2 D' 3F' 3R F2 U 2F' 2L' 3F F' 3U2 B2 2F' R' 2U
*5. *L 2L2 3U' 2L2 2F R B 3R' U' F2 2L2 3F 3U L' D' 2D' U 2L2 B R F U 2F2 2L2 3F' 3R' F2 2R' D L 2L B2 3F 2R 3U2 3R D2 2D' 3F 2F D' 2F' 3U 2F 3U B' L' F' D' F2 2R2 F 2R2 2D2 3R' 2U' B2 3R2 2U2 U2 2B 3F2 2F F 2L 3R' 2B2 2F2 3R2 R2

*7x7x7
1. *B' 3D2 2L2 3D F2 D' B 3L 2R 2D 3D2 2U' 3F2 F L' 2L' 3B 3R 3D 2U B' 3F F' 2U' U 2R2 3F D' 3B D' 3L F' D 2F2 D2 3L 2R' F' U2 3F2 2U 2R 2U 3R 3B' 3U' R D2 3D2 L' U' 3L' 2U2 2F' 2D' 2U' 2L R 3B2 R' D' 2L' B 2F2 F D 2F' 2D 3L' B U2 3R' 3B' U 3R2 2B' 3F' 2R2 3D2 2B' F' 3U 2U' L' 2D2 2R2 2F' L D2 3F 2D' F R' F2 D U2 L 2D 2R2 D'
*2. *3B2 2R' R' D2 F' U2 3F 2D' 2B' 3F2 F2 2R' 2F' L 3R2 R' 3D' 2U U2 3L' D2 B' 2U2 2R' 2B' 2L2 2B2 R' 2F 2U' 2R' 3U 3L' 3U' B2 2U2 U 2R' D 3U 2R 2B R 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3L2 B2 F D2 2L 3U' 3R2 B 2B2 L 2L2 3D' 3U2 3L B2 3L' 2D' B' 2F2 L' 3F' L' U 3F' 2F' 3R 3F' U' 3B 2U2 R' D2 B' F2 3L2 B' 3D' L' 2L' 3L2 3R' 2U B 2B' 3L2 3F' 2U' U2 R2 3F' L' 2D 3D2
*3. *3B2 F' L' D 3L 2D 3D U' 3L 2R' 3F L2 2R' R' D' U' L 2L' 2U' 3B' 3D2 L2 2F2 3D' 3U 2U 2R B 2F' F2 U2 F' D 2U' 2B' 2D 2U R2 F 2L' R' 3U2 2L2 3F 2F 2U' 3B' 3F 2D2 2F 3R 3B' 2D2 L2 3R 2F2 R2 2D' 3R 2D2 2U2 2R' R 2U2 2R' U2 2L U 2R 3B' 3F 2F2 F' 3L2 3R' 2F2 2L' 2D' 2R 2D' 3D 3F' L' 2D 3U 3F' 2F2 2L2 R2 U2 2B 3B R2 3B' 2D' 3B' 2R' 2B 3L 3R'
*4. *L' 2D2 3D' 3B2 2F' R' D' 3D2 3U2 U 3F2 2L' 3B 3F2 R B2 D' 2R2 3F' R2 3F L' 3U' 2U' L' 2L 3R' 2R' 2F' 3D 2U L2 2U' 3R R' 2D2 L' B' 3U 2B2 2F R' B' 3B 2F2 3D U' R 3D2 3B' 3F' 3D L' 3D 3B' 3D2 R2 2D 3B2 L' 3L' 2R2 2F2 3L2 D2 3F L2 3R' 3U2 3B 2L 2D 3D' 3U2 2U' 2L' 3B 2L2 3L 2D2 3L2 3R B 2B' 3B2 3L2 3R2 3F 2F' F' 3L2 2R' B2 D 2U2 3F2 3U2 2U' 2F' 3U'
*5. *3D' 2R' 3U' 3L' 3R2 2R R2 2F' D2 2D2 2B R 3D' U2 L 3R' 2B' L 3F' 3R 3F 2L 2F R' 3F 2L2 3F2 2L 3R2 2R 3B' 2F 3L' B2 L2 2R2 U 2R 3B' D' F 3L2 3R2 2R R 2D 3D' R F' L2 2D2 2L 3R2 2R2 2B2 3B2 3L 3U2 2R' 3F2 3L' B' 3D 2R 3F 3L 3F2 2F' 2R D' B' 3B2 3F F 3U2 U' 2L 3L' 3R 3F' 2L2 B 2F' R' 2F' 2D2 F2 L2 2L2 3B' 3R2 F L' D' 3U' B 3B' 2F R 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R F2 R F' R' F U' R
*2. *R2 U F' R U2 F2 R U' F2 U2
*3. *U F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U L' R2 F2 U' B' R F2 L2
*2. *F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 B' D F' D' B U F' R2
*3. *U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F R' D2 F R' B2 D' R2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D' Uw U' F Rw' F' Uw' F' L' B2 U B U' Rw2 U' Rw R2 U Fw' D2 R' B' Fw R' B2 Fw2 D2 Uw L2 R D' U' Rw' R2 B' L' R' D' B' Fw2
*2. *L Fw2 R2 Uw U L' B' F' Uw U' Rw D Uw' R2 Fw F2 U2 Rw Fw' D2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L2 R' F Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' Rw R' F2 L' B2 L2 Uw Rw' U' F'
*3. *U L Uw2 F2 L' B2 F Rw' Uw U2 Rw' D2 Uw' Fw F2 D' U Fw2 F2 R' D' U' Fw L' Fw F' R' D U R2 U L2 Rw D Uw U2 B' Fw2 F2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L R' Bw2 L Dw Uw' U' Bw2 F' R' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 F' L Uw L' Lw' R' Bw' Dw' B' Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' Rw B' Fw Dw L R B' Uw U2 B2 Dw Bw Dw' Bw2 R Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' Dw F2 Rw2 B' U2 F' Dw2 Fw L Lw2 U2 Bw Rw'
*2. *Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw Uw' L2 Rw Uw' B L2 Fw' Rw F2 Dw' R F Lw2 B' Lw' Rw Uw' L' Bw2 F' D' Dw' U2 B' D' Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw' R2 Bw Fw Dw' B Uw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 R' D' F2 Lw2 B' R2 Dw Rw2 Uw' B' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R
*3. *D' B' F U Lw' Fw L' Lw F2 L2 Lw2 R' B D2 B2 Bw R Bw' L R' Fw R U Rw' D2 Rw Dw' F' Uw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 B' F' R2 F L' B' Dw Rw2 Bw Lw' F2 D2 Fw' R Uw2 B Fw' F' Uw2 Lw2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' D B2 2B' 2L' 3F' 2D2 3U' 3R2 3U' 2L 2B' U2 2F' 3U B 3U B 2R2 2B2 D' 2F L2 3R2 2U2 3F2 F U' 2B' 3F' 2D2 U B' 3F 2F2 2U L R 3F F 2R2 2D' L U B 2B 2F2 F2 2U 2F2 D' 2U 3R 3U2 3R' 2R' D2 U' B 3U' R F 2R2 F' D2 2D U 2F2 D R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B' 2L2 3B' F' 3L' 3D2 2R R' D2 2L 2R' 3D' B 2B2 U L D2 L2 2L' B' 2D2 U2 B' 3F 2D2 2U 3F' 2F' 3L2 3R2 R U' F2 2U2 R2 2F2 L2 D2 2L' 2U F' 2D 2F 3R2 B' 3D2 2U2 2B' D' 2F2 D' 3U 3R 2B2 3B' 3F F2 L2 2L' 2R2 B2 2F2 3D R' F 2U 3B2 F L U 3L' R' 2U' 3B' 3L' 2R 3D' L' 3D U' 2B2 3L2 U2 2R 3U2 2L2 2R' 3D2 2R 3U2 3R' F' 2D' 3D' U2 B 3R' B2 2F' 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R B' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2
*2. *D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 R' F U' B2 U' L' F' R' F R
*3. *R2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U' L F D R2 D2 F R' B' L'
*4. *R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' F D L' F2 U L R2 F' U R2
*5. *U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' B2 D B L2 D2 U L' B F2
*6. *R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R F' L' B' D' R F2 D' R' U
*7. *D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 R D' L' D' U' B D2 L U2 R'
*8. *F R B R U' B' D2 B' D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U D2 L2 F2
*9. *L U L2 B2 R' U' L U' F B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L
*10. *L2 B' L B' U' F B2 D' B' D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U'
*11. *R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L B U2 L R F' D' U' R D'
*12. *F L2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L2 R' F D L2 R2 F D2 B2 F2
*13. *F2 D F2 R' L B D' L' D' R' F L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2
*14. *R2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' L2 R' D F R2 B F' R U'
*15. *R' U2 L' B R L2 F' L' D' L' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 R' U2 F2
*16. *U' R2 D' L2 D F R' D2 B' R U B2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2
*17. *B U2 R U B2 R' U2 F2 B D' B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 U2
*18. *U B2 D' F L' U2 L2 B2 U R F' L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F
*19. *D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B F' R2 U F' L U2 R B' U2 B R' U
*20. *B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F' D2 L' B2 U' F2 U2 R D'
*21. *L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' U' F' R U2 F D2 U' F' D R U' B
*22. *B2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F' R' B' F L U' R D' U2 F2
*23. *U2 R2 F L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B F2 D F D L B' U' R B D' L
*24. *U2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' R F R F D L2 D' L U2
*25. *R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U R2 U F2 R' D U2 R B U F' R' U'
*26. *F D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' L D B D F' D R D' R2
*27. *F2 B' U2 L2 U F' D B U' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' D2 R' F2
*28. *B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D' R' D2 R B' U2 L' U' L' R' B'
*29. *U F L' U' F2 D' F U R2 B' U F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D
*30. *L2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 U' F2 R' F2 L2 B D' F L B2
*31. *F2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R B' D' F2 R2 D' U F U2 F'
*32. *D' R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B' R2 D' R U2 R2 U' R U2 L'
*33. *U D' R B U R' F' B2 D' B' U2 B2 R B2 R B2 U2 D2 R L U2
*34. *R B2 R F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' R' F2 U' L' R' B' D2 U B' R2 B2
*35. *D2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F R' D' R2 U L' R2 D2 L U'
*36. *D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R F2 R U L B L2 R'
*37. *L' D' B U L B L' U L' U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2
*38. *R2 F2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' D B2 R2 F' R B F' D
*39. *F' R U' L' U2 D' L' F' L' F2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2
*40. *U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 F L2 U' L F2 D' R2 D L' R' U' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F R2 D U R B2 R' D L2
*2. *L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D' U' L' B2 D2 F2 D' R
*3. *B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U L' D' B D' F2 D' R' U B
*4. *L2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 F L2 B' L R2 F2 R2
*5. *L' B D' F' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U2 R2 F' L F D' F B' U F2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2
*2. *B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L R2 F2 L D B' F R'
*3. *U' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' U' L D2 F' L D' R' F2 U2
*4. *F' U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B D' U B D' R' D U F'
*5. *F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' R' U' F D2 U F L D' R' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L' B2 D' L2 D2 R' D B R' F2 R2 F B L2 B R2 L2 U2 B R2
*2. *R2 B2 L' D2 L2 F B U' F B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2
*3. *R2 U F2 B' U F' B U' B R F2 R2 L' U2 L D2 L F2 D2
*4. *U2 F2 L2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 F' L D U' B' U' L U R2
*5. *D2 L D2 R B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U' L2 R F2 L2 F L' B' D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D B U' R L U' R2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2
*3. *B' U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R B' D' L2 B' D2 U R2 B L'
*4. *Fw U' B' F' Rw2 Fw F' L Fw2 Rw' R2 U B R2 U B F' R2 U Rw F2 L2 R' U' L2 Fw Rw2 R Uw2 R Fw2 F2 R' D2 Fw2 R U' L' R' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U F2 U2 R2 F' U F2 R' U'
*3. *D2 R2 D2 L D2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 F' R B L F2 D L U' L' F2
*4. *Rw' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw Uw L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 U' F' D Fw' L Uw R' D Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw L' Uw Rw2 F' R2 Uw' B' F' L D Fw D' Uw'
*5. *D' B2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Bw' L' Uw Bw2 D2 L2 B' R B Bw2 D Dw Lw2 D Dw2 U' Rw Dw Rw2 Uw U2 R2 B' Lw' Rw' Uw B' Fw Uw U2 Lw2 B2 L' Rw' Uw2 Lw D2 L Rw' R2 Fw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw D Dw' Uw' U2
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* U' R U R2 F2 U' R F' U R2
*3:* U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U L D U F' L2 U F U F' D
*4:* D R2 U Fw Rw2 U2 L' R2 U' Fw2 R' B U' B F U Fw B' Rw' U' R F' U2 D Rw R' F Rw L2 F Uw2 D F' Fw U2 Uw' Fw L' B2 R
*5:* Bw2 Fw' Rw' Lw' U2 Fw' Rw' D Fw' F Lw' B Dw' U2 Lw2 U' Rw2 D2 Dw F Lw2 Bw2 L Rw U Lw' B' U2 Dw' D2 Bw' Dw' D Uw B2 L' Dw' F Fw' Uw U2 L' Lw' B2 R' L' Lw Uw' F' Bw2 Rw2 U Fw' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw Fw R' L
*6:* 2B2 2U 2R' 3R 2F2 2U2 3U 2F2 2R' L2 F 2R2 D2 2B 3U2 2L2 F' D2 2D2 3R2 2R' 2U2 3R' L' 3U2 2F 3U 2U2 2L' D' 2F 2D' 3F' B' 2D' R2 2R2 2D B' U' 3R' F2 3F' 2R 3R' 2L 2B' F2 R F2 U2 R 2D' B' 2U2 B' D' L 2D 3F 2B' 2R D' 3F 2R2 F 3R' 2L' 2R L 3F2 2R 2F 2B2 2U 3U2 2R2 2L' 2D 2R
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* R U2 R' U F' R U' R' F2 R'
*3:* B F' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D' R' B' F2 U' L2 B' L B' U2
*4:* Uw' R' L' U' D2 L' U2 Rw F Fw' L2 B R' B2 Fw' L' Uw U' L' B' Uw2 D' B L2 R' D' F2 Uw' U' Rw' Uw' F2 R' L' D' Fw R' Fw2 D' Rw2
*5:* D' Bw' Dw2 Lw' D Lw2 D' Rw Uw' Rw' Bw2 L F' Uw' U' Dw Lw2 D' Dw' Rw B' F D' Rw' L D2 U2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D Lw' Uw2 Rw B F Lw' Uw2 U' D2 Bw' D2 B2 Lw' D U' Uw2 Bw R' Dw2 Bw Dw Fw2 Dw2 Rw' L Uw' Lw' Dw
*6:* 2L2 3F' 2U2 3R2 D' 2R B2 D' 2L D' B 3R2 3U R2 F2 3F2 2U 2L B' 2L' 2U D2 R 3R' 2F 2R 2L' B2 2R' 2U U' L' F 3R 2B2 3R 2D B' 2R2 L' 3U F 2F 3U' 3F' 2B L' B2 3U2 D 2B2 3F' 2F' D' 2F 2D' D' 2L' 2F' 2B2 3U' D' 3F 2D2 3R2 U 2B2 B' 3R' D' 2D' 2L' 2R F' U2 2U 3F2 U L' R'
*7:* F 2B 3B2 2D2 2F' 2R' F 3U' 2L 3B' 2U 3D2 F2 3R2 3U2 2B' B2 3L U B2 2B2 2F' 2D2 U2 F' 2B R2 B 2B2 2R L' 2B2 3F2 3L 3R 2U' 2B 3R2 R' 3B2 3D' 3F2 3R' 2U' 3B2 2D' 2B 3L2 B' 2B F 3U2 D 2U 3L2 B' 2F D2 B 3B' 3R2 2R 2D' U2 R' 3U' R' 2R2 2B2 2F2 2R2 2L' F2 2F' 2D2 U2 2U 3D2 3F' 3L 2F 2L' 3R2 2D' 2U' 3D' 3R 2L' 3F2 U' B L2 3L 3D 3B2 U' R2 3R2 3U2 2F
*Mini Guildford
2:* U2 R' U R' F2 R U R2 U'
*3:* D B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U F' R U B2 L B R2 U' L2 F' 
*4:* L' B2 Fw2 L R' D2 Rw' L Fw D R' Uw2 B' U B R F' Rw F B D' Uw' R Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 Uw B Rw' U2 D F B U'
*5:* B2 F L2 Lw2 B2 D2 Uw' Dw U Lw' B Fw2 L2 F2 U2 D Uw2 B' Rw' R F2 D2 U' Dw' Fw2 B U Uw' R Uw' Bw R2 Dw Fw' Bw' Lw Uw' U' Dw' Fw' D' Dw2 R2 L' U' L2 Fw' R2 Lw Fw' Lw' B L Bw' Fw B Dw D R2 D' 
*OH:* F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B2 D2 B' D R' U' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2
*Clock:* UR2+ DR4- DL4- UL3+ U3- R6+ D3+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL4- DL UL
*Mega:* R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra:* L U' R L U R' L' R b' u' 
*Skewb:* R' B R' U' L' B L U
*Square-1:* (4, 0) / (5, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*
Clock*
1. UR0+ DR4+ DL5- UL6+ U4- R3- D6+ L4- ALL4- y2 U2+ R4+ D2+ L5- ALL3- DR DL UL
2. UR6+ DR1- DL4+ UL4+ U1- R1- D1+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R5+ D4+ L4- ALL0+ UR DR DL
3. UR3- DR3- DL6+ UL2- U3+ R4- D1- L2- ALL5+ y2 U3- R5- D5- L6+ ALL2+ DL UL
4. UR4+ DR2- DL1- UL1+ U3- R3+ D4+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5- D3- L5+ ALL2- UR DR DL
5. UR6+ DR1+ DL4+ UL6+ U0+ R0+ D6+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R3- D6+ L1+ ALL3+ DL UL
*Kilominx:
1*
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2*
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3*
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4*
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5* 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' L B L B' L l r u'
*2. *L B' U B' R L' U L' l r' b
*3. *U' R' B L' U B' L U' l' r' b'
*4. *L' R L B L U B R' l r u'
*5. *B' R' L' B' L R B' b u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 6) /
*2. *(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 4) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -1) / (0, -2)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (-1, -3)

*Skewb
1. *U' L' R' L U' R D R' L' D' U'
*2. *U' D' U R U L U' R' U' D' U'
*3. *R L U D' L R L U L' D' U'
*4. *L' U R U' L D U L U' D' U'
*5. *L' U' L' R' U D U' D' L' D' U'


----------



## Lili Martin (Apr 18, 2017)

2x2 : (17.68), 8.81, 9.08, (7.97), 9.71 = 9.20
3x3 : 40.54, 36.53, (40.95), 35.11, (34.39) = 37.39
4x4 : (2:04.30), (2:26.89), 2:15.95,2:10.55, 2:10.79 = 2:12.43
5x5 : 4:33.60, (4:37.35), 4:14.15, (4:07.31),4:24.49 = 4:24.08
6x6 : 6:49.10, 7:40.42, (7:53.89), (6:47.45), 7:23.02 = 7:17.51
2-4 relay : 2:55.28
2-5 relay : 7:04.39
Mini Guildford : 19:53.05
OH : 1:51.42, (1:59.15), (1:31.40), 1:38.08, 1:54.99 = 1:48.16
MTS : 3:35.71, 2:54.37, (4:31.71), (2:38.83), 3:18.86 = 3:16.31
Clock : (56.57), 49.04,48.87, (42.24), 55.37 = 51.09
Kilominx : (1:32.76), 1:41.62, 1:43.68, (2:04.83), 1:56.69 = 1:47.33
Megaminx : (4:55.58),4:42.00, 4:31.44, 4:45.95, (4:01.12) = 4:39.80
Pyraminx : 21.70, (24.59), 23.26, (20.56), 24.16 = 23.04
Square-1 : (3:22.28), 1:40.08, 1:53.14,2:50.39, (1:23.88) = 2:07.87
Skewb : (11.36),15.48, 18.38, 11.94, (19.43) = 15.27


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 18, 2017)

3x3 : (49.48), (39.10), 44.32, 44.89, 41.82 = 43.68


----------



## Torch (Apr 18, 2017)

3x3: 13.68, 10.45, 12.28, 14.63, 10.02 = 12.14
2x2: 4.29, 3.00, 4.35, 6.15, 3.13 = 3.92
4x4: 53.54, 57.00, 53.91, 48.42, 52.91 = 53.45
5x5: 1:27.86, 1:34.69, 1:27.58, 1:27.04, 1:21.03 = 1:27.50
6x6: 2:55.54, 2:46.75, 2:46.94, 2:26.35, 2:33.71 = 2:42.47
OH: 17.25, 14.78, 20.75, 22.18, 22.25 = 20.06
Pyra: 3.28, 5.11, 4.30, 5.25, 5.13 = 4.85
Skewb: 6.67, 9.16, 8.71, 5.14, 7.55 = 7.64
SQ-1: 30.70, 48.07, 23.36, 19.10, 32.01 = 28.69
2-4 Relay: 1:19.18
2-5 Relay: 2:41.58


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 18, 2017)

MBLD: 7/10 13:11 // memo was 6:56


----------



## DuLe (Apr 18, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *30*



Spoiler: Solution



*F L D L2 F' L D' F R' F' D' F R' L2 B2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 B2 R' U' R' U' R' U L' U B'*

Inverse:
B U' L U _L2_ // 2x2x2
_L2 U2_ R U R U R' _L2_ // 2x2x3
Normal:
F L D L2 F' L D' _R' D' R_ // F2L
_R' D R_ F R' F' D' F R // OLL
Inverse:
_L2 R2_ B2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 _R2_ // PLL


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 18, 2017)

*3x3 *19.25, (14.83), 21.30, (25.62), 17.51 = *19.35*
*4x4 *1:36.16, 1:21.20, (1:42.89), 1:28.97, (1:20.06) = *1:28.78*
*5x5 *(3:35.33), 3:39.56, 3:45.21, 3:36.62, (4:30.23) = *3:40.46 *// Pb avg and single, but... how can I be this bad at 5x5
*Pyra *7.36, 8.71, 7.77, (9.55), (6.35) = *7.95*
*Square-1 *37.35, (46.33), (33.72), 37.41, 43.80 = *39.72*
*Skewb *(27.00), 13.41, 15.02, (6.06), 9.60 = *12.68 *// Oops, such a start 
*OH *(36.67), 40.90, (51.21), 41.16, 45.58 = *42.55 *// pb average, that's okay
*MTS *2:39.93, (3:28.48), 2:25.60, (1:57.48), 2:01.82 = *2:22.45*

*3BLD **2:20.08*, DNF (2:15.18), DNF (2:34.75) // First was already pb so it was safe for me to try little faster memo. Second would have been pb but I remembered one edge flipped (in that 2-cycle I memoed just visually, without assigning letters)
*MBLD 3/3 (16:18) *// I started mbld just few days ago. This was my 4th attempt and first success (the three before this were all 1/3). I have really just 3 3x3:s right now (excluding shengshou and mini shengshou) but 5 more are on their way 
*4BLD *DNF (18:03), DNF, DNF // I was really hoping for a success. The first one left three wings cycled, I must've messed up the memorization for them. I think the last two were just execution fails.

*FMC *44


Spoiler: Solution



L U2 L' F2 L (2x2x2) D R2 (premoves) U' B2 U2 R2 U' (f2l-1) D2 R2 L2 U' L' U L2 R2 D' L (edge cycle) B' D' B' D B2 D' (f2l) L U2 R' U' R U' L' B' (oll) R2 B' (premoves) F' R' F B' R U' (2x2x3)


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2017)

Square-1: 31.40, (24.11), 24.56, 25.00, (41.72)= 27.00// Im the CSP master lol nice avg but failed ep on the last solve
Pyra: (2.51), 5.40, 6.24, (7.00), 4.19= 5.28// counting 6 ruined the avg
Skewb: 4.14, (DNF), 4.69, (3.85), 5.00= 4.61// nice
2BLD: 13.16, 10.08, 10.54= 10.08// nice, got a mean too!
2x2: (3.09), (1.44), 1.88, 2.43, 1.95= 2.09// nice
3x3: (10.66), 12.35, 14.84, (17.64), 11.64= 12.89// bad, messed it up


----------



## BarathS (Apr 18, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> *We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.
> 
> Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*
> 
> ...



3x3

1. 58.74
2. 32.77
3. 43.50
4. 55.88
5. 34.50

= 44.63


----------



## arbivara (Apr 18, 2017)

3x3x3: 29.29 (32.66) (27.90) 31.74 31.40 = *30.81* // bad
FM: *39* // full solution on spoiler bellow - Bad! And, sadly, that's all for this week (too busy IRL, with work, tests, chess and a comp)



Spoiler: FMC



F' D R2 B // EO + 2 PAIRS
R2 // 1X2X2 + PAIR
U' R' U2 // 2X2X2 + PAIR
D' L' D' L B2 D2 R D' R' // F2L-2
D' L' D' L // F2L-1 + PAIR
D'* L D' L' // F2L
F' D' F D' F' D2 F // AB3C
insertion:
* - D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R // solves all corners
Final solution:
F' D R2 B R2 U' R' U2 D' L' D' L B2 D2 R D' R' D' L' D' L D R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R L D' L' F' D' F D' F' D2 F


----------



## Tom01098 (Apr 18, 2017)

Pyraminx: (8.77), 9.60, 11.65, (12.09), 11.69 = 10.98
2x2: 3.17, (3.04), (3.50), 3.26, 3.44 = 3.29 //Very happy with this 
3x3: (19.15), (22.92), 22.67, 22.27, 20.73 = 21.89
Skewb: (12.72), 7.60, 7.62, 7.76, (6.51) = 7.66
Square-1: 33.90, (49.11), 35.12, 38.54, (31.70) = 35.86


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 18, 2017)

*2x2 - 9.24 
*
1. 8.54 
2. 9.51 
3. (9.82) 
4. 9.67 
5. (8.13)

*3x3 - 38.10
*
1. (33.85) 
2. (40.22) 
3. 38.00 
4. 39.85 
5. 36.43 

Had a bad day for 3x3 today. I am learning a new way though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2017)

2BLD: DNF(36.66)[15.28], DNF(38.03)[15.09], DNF(35.93)[20.91] real bad
3BLD: *1:14.33*[35], 1:52.41 [68], 2:14.40 [34] too tired
4BLD: DNF 3C [corrected an non-error 7:13 / 2:51], DNF [6:27/3:30], *6:19.41 *[3:43]
5BLD: DNF [13:04], DNF [14:31], DNF [15:39] all three only one error but still 3 DNF:s 
6BLD: DNF [38:40 2o- & 2o+) did one comm. on wrong obliques 
7BLD: DNF [49:48/30:30] among my fastest. Only two errors on centers, but
R layer was a R' off so 4C and lots of edges/wings

2x2: 13.60, 14.97, 20.41, 16.96, 16.58
3x3: 35.86, 39.39, 36.75, 32.12, 31.19
4x4: 2:22.16, 2:23.15, 2:12.12, 1:57.78, 2:08.05
5x5: 4:14.09, 4:09.97, 4:15.66, 3:54.88, 4:07.53
6x6: 8:13.57, 7:17.25, 7:28.25, 9:00.64, 8:03.52
7x7: 13:06, 12:51, 12:02, 13:24, 11:53

Skewb: 29.70, 50.24, 24.26, 17.28, 22.57


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 18, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (31.02), (51.58), 41.63, 35.92, 35.96 = *37.84 *This brings my rolling Ao100 up to 33.61 :-(.

*7x7x7*: 10:49.50, (9:35.33), 10:17.94, 10:11.91, (DNF) = *10:26.46 *PB single and Ao5, despite unplugging my computer while picking up a piece from a minor pop on the last solve, thus resetting the timer.

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:03.73, 1:07.22, (1:09.28), 1:02.20, (58.78) = *1:04.39

Square-1*: 2:32.45, (1:25.64), (DNF(57.77)), 1:57.81, 2:30.40 = *2:20.22 *Aargh!

*Megaminx*: 3:40.42, (3:19.46), 3:22.63, (3:52.00), 3:40.01 = *3:34.36

5x5x5*: (2:57.09), 3:37.86, 3:55.89, (4:30.33), 3:17.20 = *3:36.99 *Really not sure what happened in the middle there.

*6x6x6*: 6:38.15, (5:53.47), 5:59.38, (DNF(5:32.29)), 6:32.39 = *6:23.31 *PB single and Ao5.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *13:05.90*; 12.95, 29.32, 1:42.77, 4:05.73 :-(, 6:35.10

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *23:54.92*; 13.05, 31.14, 2:12.76, 3:37.48, 6:35.10, 10:45.36

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:19.83*; 12.82, 33.97, 1:55.38, 3:37.65

*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:53.12*; 10.68, 34.84, 2:07.60


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 18, 2017)

*Skewb: *(9.10), 6.70, 7.28, (5.68), 6.88 = *6.96
2x2: *6.17, (19.75), 8.25, 6.76, (5.58)* = 7.07
Feet*: (1:40.49), 1:52.99, (2:05.78), 1:48.79, 2:00.79 = *1:54.19
Square one: *44.37, (50.32), 31.18, (24.29), 36.01 = *37.19
3x3: *22.64, (20.54), 24.96, 24.12, (26.55) = *23.91
OH: *(56.39), 49.74, 51.14, 39.79, (35.52) =* 46.90
FMC:* 32




Spoiler: FMC Solution



L' U' R D2 U2 R B L2 B' D' B R' D' R' B' D2 B D2 L R' D L' D' R D B' D' L' D L B D2

L' U' R D2 // square (4/4)
U2 R B L2 // 222 (4/8)
B' D' B R2 // another square and some pairs (4/12)
(R) D' R' B' D2 B // F2L - 1 (5/17)
D2 L D * L' // F2L (4/21)
B' D' L' D L B D2 // L3C (7/28)

Insert at *:

D' R' D L' D' R D L (4/32)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 18, 2017)

2x2: 4.84, 4.80, 4.47, (6.35), (4.26) = 4.70
3x3: (14.60), 13.50, 13.65, (11.30), 13.17 = 13.44
4x4: 53.28, (56.05), (49.54), 51.95, 54.87 = 53.37
5x5: 1:40.29, 1:39.63, (1:32.78), (1:46.52), 1:36.92 = 1:38.94
6x6: (3:06.67), (3:17.81), 3:13.40, 3:11.70, 3:08.85 = 3:11.31
7x7: 4:29.55, 4:28.73, (4:53.38), 4:18.99, (3:57.24) = 4:25.75 // PB single, Mo3 and Ao5
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH: 47.08, (47.90), 43.01, (30.33), 37.91 = 42.67
Kilominx: (1:00.19), 52.65, 54.78, (50.38+), 50.80 = 52.74
Megaminx: 1:59.54, 1:55.08, (2:11.63), 1:51.45, (1:49.75) = 1:55.36
Pyraminx: (11.42), 10.26, 10.68, (10.11), 10.77 = 10.57
Skewb: (7.42), (12.83), 7.66, 9.36, 8.16 = 8.40
Square-1: 39.74, (35.07), 39.59, (DNF), 47.45 = 42.26
2-4: 1:06.54
2-5: 3:04.26
2-6: 6:43.13
2-7: DNF


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 18, 2017)

*2x2x2* (3.35), (7.07+), 3.99, 4.42, 4.21 = 4.21 average

*3x3x3 *(16.63), 11.32, 12.40, (9.76), 11.99 = 11.90 average

*4x4x4* (40.83), 50.46, (55.60), 48.15, 46.68 = 48.43 average

*5x5x5* (1:54.04), 1:47.82, 1:42.97, 1:50.77, (1:37.53) = 1:47.19 average

*6x6x6 *3:28.21, (3:15.85), 3:16.10, (3:44.17), 3:39.45 = 3:27.92 average

*7x7x7* 4:55.22, 4:53.96, (4:53.59), 5:03.83, (5:40.65) = 4:57.67 average
// First 3 solves were 3 PBs in a row! :O

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 42.28, DNF, 21.66

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, 2:18.22, DNF

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* DNF

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 One Handed *29.55, (24.31), (39.35), 30.37, 29.60 = 29.84 average

*3x3x3 With Feet* 44.95, (49.05), (38.23), 45.13, 49.03 = 46.37 average

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 1:18.33, DNF, 1:56.95

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* 1:05.29

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* 2:48.16

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:* 6:04.74

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:*

*Mini Guildford* 6:06.66
*
Clock* 15.73, 14.57, 16.26, (13.88), (16.72) = 15.52 average

*Kilominx:* (32.47), 32.43, 29.48, (23.68), 25.52 = 29.14 average

*MegaMinx* (1:17.67), (1:03.84), 1:09.01, 1:14.02, 1:09.64 = 1:10.89 average

*PyraMinx* (2.01), 4.39, (4.42), 2.73, 2.21 = 3.11 average

*Square-1* (15.34), (23.62), 20.54, 20.14, 22.00 = 20.88 average

*Skewb* 4.97, (10.97), 6.08, (4.95), 6.97 = 6.01 average


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 18, 2017)

FMC: 29



Spoiler: Solution



Saw lots of edges falling into place, decided to see where it led. Turned out to be a pretty luck skeleton.
F' R' L D // Partial EO and lots of edges
L' B' L U2 // Finish EO and more edges
R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 // Finish edges + 3 corners

Skeleton: F' R' L D L' B' L U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 * (16)

Insert at *: B R B' L2 B ** R' B' L2 / Couldn't find a single cancellation 
Insert at **: F R' B R F' R' B' R / Cancel 3

Solution: F' R' L D L' B' L U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 B R B' L2 B F R' B R F' R' B2 L2 (29)


----------



## Simon Kelly (Apr 18, 2017)

*2x2x2 - *8.83, (7.19), 13.24, 9.31, (17.03) = 10.47 Avg
*3x3x3 - *(36.38), (58.29), 48.85, 54.27, 51.59 = 51.57 Avg
*3x3x3 - FM - 55
*
x2 R’ L U2 F2 R u L’ - 2X2 - 7
F’ U’ F B R U2 R’ - 2X2X3 - 7
y2 U F2 U’ B’ R2 B U F U F’ U F’ U F - F2L 1 - 14
U2 L’ U L U F U F’ - F2L 2 - 8
Y2 r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’ - OLL - 8
y’ R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 - PLL - 11


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 19, 2017)

2x2: (3.70), 3.12, (2.79), 3.28, 2.89 = 3.10
3x3: (10.73), 9.14, 10.24, (9.08), 9.74 = 9.71
4x4: 33.58, 37.15, (36.54), 35.99, (33.01) = 35.37
5x5: (1:28.06), 1:18.60, (1:14.30), 1:20.42, 1:19.23 = 1:19.42
OH: 17.33, 18.74, (22.52), 21.36, (15.23) = 19.14
2+3+4: 53.42 // DP
2+3+4+5: 2:03.44 // well.. that was good
Clock: (13.24), 12.14, 13.02, 12.37, (10.61) = 12.51
Pyraminx: (3.89), (8.12), 5.32, 5.83, 5.17 = 5.44
Megaminx: (1:05.48), 1:06.28, (1:21.80), 1:09.32, 1:08.58 = 1:08.06 // ew
Square-1: 14.42, (25.85), (13.11), 13.42, 13.75 = 13.86
Skewb: 4.88, 6.49, (8.38), (4.80), 5.16 = 5.51


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 19, 2017)

2x2 : (5.80), 5.38, 4.52, 4.33, (4.31) = 4.74
3x3 : (16.77), 15.88, 15.82, 15.72, (13.82) = 15.81
4x4 : 50.48, 51.50, (46.33), (54.65), 53.23 = 51.74
5x5 : 1:38.40, 1:31.14, (1:29.46), 1:29.99, (1:46.05) = 1:33.18
6x6 : (2:52.74), 2:47.48, 2:48.96, (2:40.69), 2:44.40 = 2:46.95
7x7 : (4:09.79), 4:06.84, (3:51.16), 4:06.78, 4:00.74 = 4:04.79
2 BLD : 47.59, 43.94, 36.30 = 36.30
3 BLD : 2:25.38, 2:30.45, 2:04.91 = 2:04.91
4 BLD : DNF (14:50),
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (46.32), 38.81, (29.16), 40.08, 36.98 = 38.62
Feet :
MTS : (45.48), 38.76, (32.16), 45.17, 44.19 = 42.71
2-4 Relay : 1:07.91
2-5 Relay : 2:59.17
2-6 Relay : 5:51.66
2-7 Relay : 10:25.76
Mini Guildford : 6:02.97
Clock : (14.39), (20.96), 17.18, 16.10, 16.49 = 16.59
Kilominx : (51.67), 50.15, (34.36), 43.03, 39.77 = 44.32
Megaminx : 1:32.69, 1:26.81, (1:34.93), 1:29.06, (1:23.71) = 1:29.52
Pyraminx : 6.36, 6.06, (6.67), (4.64), 4.98 = 5.80
Square-1 : 26.39, 27.73, 22.39, (20.01), (27.83) = 25.50
Skewb : 6.76, 8.19, (9.44), (4.64), 6.01 = 6.99


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Apr 19, 2017)

*3x3:*
21.46
24.59
28.34
19.50
17.41


----------



## Alpha_Ethan_Smith24 (Apr 19, 2017)

3x3 1(45.41) 2(39.72) 3(39.12) 4(37.40) 5(34.30) Average of five= 39.19 sec.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 20, 2017)

*2x2*: (8.33), 6.96, 4.96, 6.59, (4.66) = 6.17 avg

*3x3*: (15.61), (19.30), 16.13, 18.38, 17.31 = 17.27 avg

*4x4*: (1:42.60), 1:24.23, (1:23.35), 1:29.25, 1:36.78 = 1:30.08 avg

*2x2-4x4*: 1:55.43

*Pyra*: 6.72, (9.48), 8.12, 8.43, (5.93) = 7.76 avg

*Skewb*: 9.15, (8.92), 9.41, (11.74), 11.03 = 9.86 avg


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2017)

What is the Mini Guildford?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2017)

3BLD: 23.51, DNF(23.77), 28.77= 23.51// rip second solve


----------



## João Santos (Apr 20, 2017)

Pyra: 5.58, 6.22, 6.43, (6.55), (4.67) = 6.07

Skewb: 5.93, 5.98, (8.94), 4.85, (4.24) = 5.58


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2017)

2x2: (7.61), (2.65), 4.47, 4.49, 3.43 = *4.13 *
3x3: 9.57, (13.44), 11.26, 10.50, (8.96) = *10.44*
4x4: 41.86, (51.65), (36.31), 46.71, 51.53 = *46.70* - So inconsistent.
5x5: 1:34.67, (1:36.34), 1:25.88, 1:29.20, (1:25.76) = *1:29.91 -* Didn't warm up.
6x6: 3:10.79, 3:12.90, 3:16.99, (3:45.24), (2:58.09) = *3:13.56*
7x7: 4:35.43, (4:19.96), 4:35.89, 4:49.19, (4:57.05) = *4:40.17*
3BLD:
OH: 19.52, (24.64), 19.65, 20.69, (18.51) = *19.95*
Feet:
2-4 Relay: *50.96*!!!
2-5 Relay: *2:42.28*
Megaminx: 1:19.25, 1:27.43, (1:16.64), (1:46.06), 1:31.97 = *1:26.21*
Pyraminx: 6.06, 4.74, (6.87), (3.51), 6.05 = *5.61*
Square-1:
Skewb: 6.92, (9.04), 7.94, (5.45), 8.68 = *7.84 *- ugh.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> What is the Mini Guildford?


Relay of the events which are listed in the first post.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> What is the Mini Guildford?


It's a relay of all "normal" WCA events (where you compete in Ao5).
Full Guildford also has Feet and 6x6 and 7x7. FMC and all bld events are excluded from both.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 20, 2017)

*3x3*: 19.32, (14.21), 14.64, (23.04), 18.31 = *17.42*
*3x3OH*: 26.52, (22.09), 27.85, 22.44, (34.10) = *25.60*


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

*2x2: 11.57
*
1. 10.91
2. (10.38) 
3. 12.51 
4. 11.27 
5. (12.77)

*3x3: 40.01
*
1. (28.19) 
2. 40.52 
3. (44.90) 
4. 39.68 
5. 39.80 

*Pyraminx: 14.54
*
1. (11.79) 
2. 16.78 
3. (20.51) 
4. 13.77 
5. 13.07 

I am busy this week so that is why I can't do 3x3 or pyraminx. - I guess I did have time to do them


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 21, 2017)

2x2: 5.57, (4.83), (5.58), 5.03, 5.27 = 5.29
3x3: 14.07, (16.81), 15.11, 14.29, (13.95) = 14.49
4x4: (46.73), 49.93, 48.39, 51.04, (55.82) = 49.79
5x5: (2:01.05), (1:47.28), 1:49.59, 1:47.56, 1:47.31 = 1:48.15
6x6: 3:39.58, (3:27.74), 3:47.21, 3:40.36, (4:00.81) = 3:42.38
7x7: (5:45.80), 5:43.11, 5:15.51, 5:41.81, (4:59.11) = 5:38.48
2x2 BLD: DNF, (46.71), 47.04 = 46.71
3x3 BLD: 3:26.19, DNF, (2:40.17) = 2:40.17
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, (17:30) = 17:30
5x5 BLD: 26:30, DNS, DNS = 26:30
Multi BLD: 5/5 (30:37)
3x3 OH: 28.26, 26.25, (34.36), 27.79, (25.14) = 27.43
3x3 WF: (1:08.14), 1:24.72, 1:18.52, (1:38.20), 1:23.92 = 1:22.39
3x3 MTS: 1:26.62, (1:18.247), (DNF), 1:26.739, 1:26.709 = 1:26.69
FMC: 41


Spoiler: SOLUTION



Scramble: D B U' R L U' R2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2

INVERSE: B, U', L, U, L2 // 2X2X2 BLOCK
D2, F2, R, D, R2 // 2X2X3
R', D2, R // SOME EO
F2, D', F2, D', F2, D2 // FINISH CROSS + F2L-3

SWITCH TO NORM:
F', L', F', L, F, D, F, D', F2 // ALL BUT 5 CORNERS

SKELETON:
F', L', F', L, F, D, F, D', F2, D2, F2, D, F2, D, F2, R', D2, R', D', R', F2, D2, L2, U', L', U, B'*

* = B2, R, F', R'+, B2, R, F, R'// LAZY INSERTION
+ = D', F2, D, B', D', F2, D, B // OTHER LAZY INSERTION

SOLUTION: F', L', F', L, F, D, F, D', F2, D2, F2, D, F2, D, F2, R', D2, R', D', R', F2, D2, L2, U', L', U, B, R, F', R', D', F2, D, B', D', F2, D, B', R, F, R'

FINAL: 41


2-4 Relay: 1:17.17
2-5 Relay: 3:32.37
2-6 Relay: 6:53.67
2-7 Relay: 12:20.33
Megaminx: 1:23.02, (1:26.71), (1:19.50), 1:23.20, 1:19.89 = 1:22.04
Pyraminx: 5.34, (8.34), 5.38, (4.81), 5.49 = 5.40
Square-1: 26.37, 34.09, 33.49, 26.36, 26.39 = 28.75
Skewb: 6.98, 9.90, (10.17), (6.41), 9.66 = 8.85


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 21, 2017)

*Square-1: *(14.07), (21.63), 15.07, 17.26, 17.28 = *16.53
Megaminx: *58.92, (48.46), (1:07.54), 56.30, 53.41 = *56.21*


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 21, 2017)

*2x2: 6.29*
1. 6.36 
2. 5.97 
3. 6.52 
4. (6.59) 
5. (5.10) 

*3x3: 15.14*
1. (17.04) 
2. (14.76) 
3. 14.95 
4. 15.43 
5. 15.03 

*4x4: 1:28.75*
1. 1:15.69 
2. (1:09.87) 
3. (1:50.54) //OLL Parity messup 
4. 1:46.45 
5. 1:24.10 

*3x3OH: 37.75 *//PB
1. 39.90 
2. 36.22 
3. (26.62) 
4. 37.10 
5. (42.42) 

*Pyraminx: 7.42*
1. (6.80) 
2. (11.30) 
3. 7.44 
4. 7.86 
5. 6.95 

*Skewb: 18.11 *//PB average
1. 17.39 
2. (22.25) 
3. (15.86) 
4. 20.66 
5. 16.26 

*2-3-4 Relay: 1:31.37*

Nice times this week!

Yay, 500 posts!


----------



## G2013 (Apr 22, 2017)

*2x2x2 2.63 ao5
1. 2.91
2. 2.17
3. 2.50
4. 2.50 again
5. 2.90

3x3x3 11.03 ao5
1. 11.13
2. 9.93
3. 11.94
4. 13.74
5. 10.03

4x4x4 slow ao5
1. 45.40
2. 34.53 oh nice
3. 1:32.25 pop XD
4. 43.53
5. 50.23, misdid an ollcp XDXDXD

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 9.58+(4.87)
2. DNF(19.86)
3. DNF(26.34) oc

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 39.96[11.42]
2. DNF(36.34)
3. DNF(40.21)

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *DNF(6:18)
*2. *DNF(5:36)
*3. *DNF(4:51.48)


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 22, 2017)

2x2x2: (3.54) (1.55) 3.30 2.79 2.02 = 2.71 Average
3x3x3: 11.81 10.00 (13.62) 10.70 (8.94) = 10.85 Average
4x4x4: 46.41 54.87 45.74 (56.82) (45.44) = 49.01 Average
5x5x5: (1:25.52) 1:47.02 1:34.35 1:45.16 (1:48.60) = 1:42.18 Average
6x6x6: (2:59.55) 3:01.14 3:08.26 (3:32.97) 3:12.79 = 3:07.30 Average
7x7x7: 5:03.03 (5:38.71) (4:52.01) 5:10.01 5:19.14 = 5:10.73 Average
3x3x3 One Handed: 24.22 (40.98) 30.27 22.63 (19.23) = 25.71 Average
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 9.90+ 20.45+ 22.44 = 9.90 Single
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(59.82) 48.67 DNF(53.85) = 48.67 Single
4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF(4:58.07) DNF(Super Safe 10:34.17 Lol) DNF(Safe 8:11.73 Lol) = DNF Single
5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(5:29.26 Due To Quitting From Distractions) DNF(13:43.77) DNF(8 Minutes Or Something Due To Computer Dying Causing Timer To Stop And Messing Up So Stopping Anyway) = DNF Single
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 11/13(58:51.43)
3x3x3 With Feet: 53.43 (38.41) (53.53) 46.25 39.73 = 46.47 Average
3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 3:00.70 (1:48.75) DNF(1:20.86 2 Swapped Edges And 2 Swapped Corners) DNF(53.81 3 Cycled Corners) (DNF(53.68 2 Flipped Edges)) = DNF Average
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 30


Spoiler: FMC Solution



D B U' R L U' R2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2


F’ D R2 B // EO
R2 U’ R’ U2 // 2x2x2
(D2) // Pseudo Move
Restart With NISS
D’ R D R’ D2 // 2x2x3
U’ D L’ D’ U // Skeleton Finished, 5 Corners Left

Skeleton: F’ D R2 *B R2 U’ R’ U D’ L D U R D’ R’ D

At * Do R B’ L’ B R’ B’ L B

F’ D R’ B’ L’ B R’ B’ L B2 R2 U’ R’ U D’ L *D U R D’ R’ D

At * Do U’ F D2 F’ U F D2 F’ (Didn’t Have Enough Time To Find Any Way To Cancel Moves)

Final Solution: F’ D R’ B’ L’ B R’ B’ L B2 R2 U’ R’ U D’ L U’ F D2 F’ U F D2 F’ D U R D’ R’ D

30 Moves
59:43.87


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:16.90
Mini Guildford: 6:15.44
PyraMinx: (2.06) 6.93 7.09 9.54 (DNF(4.88)) = 7.85 Average
Square-1: (DNF(12.69)) 17.30 13.02 (10.50) 16.80 = 15.71 Average
I will edit this post once I do more events....


----------



## JohnCake (Apr 22, 2017)

2x2: 9.18+, 13.58, 8.29, 9.09, 7.62 = 8.86
3x3: 27.74, 26.72, 29.19, 23.21, 28.38 = 27.62


----------



## zacuber42 (Apr 22, 2017)

3x3 : (21.99) 19.58 20.86 21.39 (16.64) = 20.62


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 23, 2017)

2x2: 2.12, 1.95, (3.04), 2.41, (1.54) = 2.16 // Really Nice, couple of 1 looks
3x3: 9.15, (7.20), (13.24), 8.15, 9.93 = 9.07
4x4: 37.1, (49.6), 47.44, (37.04), 40.29 = 41.61
5x5 : 1:16.87, 1:18.78, 1 :16.21, (1:13.99), (1:32.72) = 1:17.28
6x6 : 2:49.20, (2:26.10), 2:37.82, 2:44.87, DNF = 2:43.96
7x7:
OH: 18.30, (16.90), (31.11), 19.16, 18.36 =18.60
2+3+4: 57.77 // ugh
2+3+4+5: 2:20.12 // ugh
Pyraminx : (2.95), (5.20), 5.12, 4.01, 3.52 = 4.21
SQ1: 15.29, (12.80), 15.55, (16.54), 13.69 = 14.84
Skewb: 2.90, (3.34), 2.87, (2.28), 2.69 = 2.82
Clock: (14.32), 11.08, 12.18, 10.89, (10.79) = 11.38
2BLD: DNF, 17.03, 53.54
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:18.55


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 23, 2017)

2x2: 4.83, 4.97, 4.55, (5.03), (4.34) = 4.78
3x3: (16.37), 14.78, 15.09, 14.61, (14.04) = 14.82
4x4: (1:05.16), 1:15.72, (1:17.40), 1:14.65, 1:05.98 = 1:12.11
5x5: (3:11.77), (2:38.67), 2:49.23, 2:40.80, 2:39.03 = 2:43.02
6x6: 6:38.28, (7:04.00), 6:28.05, (6:22.26 PB), 6:59.51 = 6:41.94
7x7: (13:28.66), 12:32.09, 13:04.05, (11:34.74), 12:25.63 = 12:40.59
2BLD: 43.95, DNF, *24.87*
3BLD: *1:58.29*, DNF, DNF //Damn both DNFs were sub 1:30
4BLD: DNF, DNF, *11:27.65* //Had to play it safe
5BLD: *24:35.75*, 25:30.82, DNS
6BLD: DNF


Spoiler



Off by 2 inner X centres, 8 Obliques, 16 Wings and 4 Corners
Sounds bad, but for a first attempt, I'm amazed at how many pieces are solved! (80%)


mBLD: 10/10 52:27.38 
Video Link:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3-hyfudo-0


3x3 OH: (39.65), (1:40.75), 52.09, 1:32.63, 46.21 = 1:03.64 //Man I suck at OH PLL
3x3 MTS: (2:23.58), (1:26.39), 1:46.77, 1:34.31, 1:35.14 = 1:38.74
2-4 Relay: 1:39.18
2-5 Relay: 4:05.00
2-6 Relay: 11:39.47
2-7 Relay: 23:59.68
Kilominx: (1:45.64), 1:31.01, 1:22.49, (1:17.84), 1:34.74 = 1:29.41
Megaminx: 3:41.07, (4:24.99), (3:12.68), 3:35.15, 3:41.05 = 3:39.09
Pyraminx: (9.90), 10.93, (20.59), 13.51, 15.37 = 13.27
Square-1: 47.27, 41.29, (37.63), 45.85, (48.41) = 44.80 //terrible!
Skewb: 11.72, (14.81), 13.43, (6.13), 13.25 = 12.80
FMC: 37 //Pretty good for me


Spoiler



Solution: D R L’ U R D’ B D’ F’ D F2 D’ L’ D’ L2 D’ L F L2 F’ L2 F L’ F’ D L F L’ F’ D’ B D L D’ L’ B’ L2

Explanation:
D R L’ U R D’ B //222 (7/7)
D’ F’ D F2 //223 (4/11)
D’ L’ D’ L2 D’ //F2L-1 (5/16)
L F L2 F’ L2 F L’ F’ //F2L (8/24)
D L D L’ F’ D’ B D L D’ L’ B’ //OLL+ PLL skip
L2 //AUF



Managed to do nearly every event because of Easter holidays, but I don't own a clock and so wasn't able to compete in clock or Mini Guildford :/


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 24, 2017)

MBLD: 0/4


----------



## Jon Persson (Apr 24, 2017)

3x3: (25.405), 26.313, 27.537, (33.956), 29.339 = 27.726

4x4: (1:29.129), 1:52.532, 1:38.780, (1:56.215), 1:43.646 = 1:44.986

5x5: 3:17.899, (3:53.343), 3:33.508, (3:15.223), 3:16.809 = 3:22.738


----------



## RyuKagamine (Apr 24, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 3:38.17 1:04.02 52.95 =52.95/mo3-1:51.71
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 7:09.94 DNF DNS =7:09.94
Mini Guildford: 12:50.52
Clock: 16.73 16.74 (DNF) 16.26 (15.10) =16.58
Megaminx: 2:53.29 3:01.99 (4:33.12) (2:48.92) 2:53.89 =2:56.39
Pyraminx: 15.35 21.06 (23.60) 14.98 (11.66) =17.13
Square-1: 1:20.56 (1:40.03) 1:30.40 (1:15.44) 1:21.46 =1:24.14
Skewb: (14.79) 22.00 (27.39) 14.85 16.40 =17.75


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there any chance of adding in a 5-6-7 relay?


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 24, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:36.38, DNS, DNS = *1:36.38*

*3x3x3*: 11.29, (12.57), 10.65, 12.12, (9.58) = *11.36
6x6x6*: (3:25.50), (2:41.74), 2:54.45, 2:53.50, 2:57.68 = *2:55.21*

Will resume BLD events after my upcoming BLD competition.


----------



## Alea (Apr 24, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.94, (6.59), (8.74), 7.27, 8.28 => *7.84
3x3:* 23.94, (29.97), (15.66), 22.30, 22.26=>*22.84
4x4:* (1:15.01), 1:18.08, 1:31.31, 1:26.21, (1:35.81) => *1:25.21
5x5:* 2:25.69, (2:30.87), (2:09.73), 2:12.34, 2:12.10 => *2:16.71
6x6:* 4:43.47, 4:41.25, (5:18.04), 4:45.08, (4:33.78)=> *4:43.27
7x7:* 8:21.13, 8:20.83, (8:50.96), 8:28.69, (7:44.31)=>*8:23.55
2BLD:* DNF(1:36.18), 1:05.64, 1:02.08=> *1:02.08
OH:* 32.67, (27.56), 29.02, (46.35), 29.98=> *30.56
2-4 relay: 1:41.80
2-5 relay: 3:55.92
2-6 relay: 8:52.02
2-7 relay: 16:46.11
Kilo:* (1:32.67), 1:13.36, (1:06.79), 1:21.51, 1:14.67=> *1:16.52
Mega:* (2:16.95), 2:03.62, 2:08.57, (1:52.26), 1:56.70=> *2:02.97
Pyra:* 10.47, (11.29), 8.82, 8.88, (5.91)=>* 9.39
Skewb:* 8.83, 14.07, 12.96, (7.48), (20.76)=> *11.96*


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 24, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (6.15), (4.66), 5.94, 5.48, 4.82-> *5.41
3x3x3:* 15.97, (14.94), (16.04), 15.99, 15.96-> *15.97
4x4x4:* (1:01.80), 1:16.16, 1:12.76, 1:05.35, (1:40.47)-> *1:11.42
5x5x5:* 2:18.32, (2:15.77), 2:24.07, (2:38.62), 2:27.85-> *2:23.41
2x2x2BLD:* 1:37.57, DNF, 1:04.79-> *1:04.79
3x3x3OH:* 28.99, 27.56, 31.75, (32.16), (27.26)-> *29.43
234*-> *1:43.40
2345*-> *4:32.83
sq-1:* (50.32), 43.03, 44.08, (35.29), 37.50-> *41.54
skewb:* 7.04, (11.03), 8.11, (6.61), 9.13-> *8.09
FMC:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L' F2 R F R' F L F' D F D F' D' F2 D2 F' D L' F' L F R2 D' R' F2 D2 L2 U' L' U' B' D2 B U2 B' D2

on inverse:
B * U' L U L2 //2x2x2
D2 F2 R D R2 //2x2x3
F' L' F L D' F D2 F' //f2l-1
F' D F D' F' D' F //f2l
L' F' R F' R' F2 L //all but 3 corners

insertion: * B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 (3 moves canceled)


----------



## The Blockhead (Apr 24, 2017)

*2x2: 5.97 *(5.13, 5.62, 6.55, 9.49+, 5.76)
*3x3: 25.85 *(DNF, 23.59, 25.38, 27.97, 24.21)
*4x4: 1:47.32 *(1:50.70, 2:24.53, 1:35.32, 1:54.83, 1:36.43)
*5x5: 3:00.44* (2:30.93, 3:03.80, 2:56.99, 3:00.53+, 3:23.38)
*6x6: 5:43.45 *(5:34.57, 5:17.44, 6:16.30, 5:55.32, 5:40.47)
*3x3 OH: 1:17.68 *(1:21.06, 1:30.67, 1:21.37, 1:10.60, 1:03.23)
*2x2 - 4x4: 2:13.91*
*2x2 - 5x5: 6:21.13*
*Pyraminx: 14.50 *(20.25, 16.27, 13.56, 13.69, 6.53)
*Skweb: 18.44* (16.31, 18.92, 15.94, DNF, 20.11)

Also, I have a suggestion. I think that 2x2 OH should be an event.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 24, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.70, (6.60), 5.08, 4.27, (3.75) = *4.69
3x3:* 13.20, (12.73), 15.22, (15.23), 12.97 = *13.80
4x4:* (1:07.75), 1:11.97, 1:14.66, (1:16.33), 1:11.73 = *1:12.79
OH:* (21.48), (26.29), 22.55, 22.80, 21.89 = *22.42
Clock:* 17.20, 27.84, (DNF(22.45)), 20.41, (16.03) = *21.82
SQ-1:* (1:46.03), 1:38.66, 1:35.44, (1:25.39), 1:40.68 = *1:38.27*


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 25, 2017)

3x3x3: 13.21, (14.81), 14.81, (11.38), 11.84 = 13.29
Last 2 were both easy ZBLLs that are also my standard COLL
3x3x3 One Handed:
3x3x3 With Feet:
Megaminx: (1:24.34), 1:19.06, 1:19.92, (1:12.58), 1:16.00 = 1:18.33
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Scramble: D B U' R L U' R2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2

x' L' B' R' F L' D' L U' R' L' U2 L U' L U' R' L U2 L' U L U2 L' y' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' F U2 = 37 Moves

x'
L' B' R' F L' D' // EOLine, 6
L U' R' // RB Block, 3
L' U2 L U' L // LB Block, 5
U' R' L // RF Block, 3
U2 L' U L U2 L' // LF Block, 6
y' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' F U2 // ZBLL, 14
37 Moves





Spoiler: Scrambles so I don't have to keep scrolling to the top



3x3x3 One Handed
1. F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F R2 D U R B2 R' D L2
2. L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D' U' L' B2 D2 F2 D' R
3. B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 R F2 D2 U L' D' B D' F2 D' R' U B
4. L2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 F L2 B' L R2 F2 R2
5. L' B D' F' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D'

3x3x3 With Feet
1. R2 U2 R2 F' L F D' F B' U F2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2
2. B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L R2 F2 L D B' F R'
3. U' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' U' L D2 F' L D' R' F2 U2
4. F' U2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 L' B D' U B D' R' D U F'
5. F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' R' U' F D2 U F L D' R' U


----------



## okayama (Apr 25, 2017)

*FMC* 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: D B U' R L U' R2 B R U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2
Solution: U' R' U L R' D2 B U' B D' B2 R L' D2 R' L B' U D2 B2 D L' D' L D2 R U B'

Here is 20 min backup solution (30 moves).

Pre-scramble: R U B'

2x2x3 block: U' R' U L R2 B' R

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R' B R2 L' U' R U

2x2x3 block: B U' R'
F2L minus 1 slot: B' * D2 B2 D' B
More square: D' B D2 B'
All but 3 corners: D2 B D' B'
Correction: R' B R2 L' U' R U

Insert at *: R' D L D' R D L' D'

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R L' U' R U

2x2x3 block: B U' R'
Orient edges: D2 L' D L
All but 3 edges: D' B2 D2 U' B + D B' U B' D2
Correction: R L' U' R U

Insert at +: L' R D2 L R' B2


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2 - *5.17* Average: 5.52, (3.23), (10.77), 5.94, 4.05
3x3 - *14.47* Average: (16.13), (12.98), 15.02, 13.78, 14.62+
4x4 - *57.89* Average: (51.92), 55.73, 1:02.40, 55.54, (1:03.36)
5x5 - *2:15.50* Average: 2:16.30, (2:20.88), (2:05.47), 2:17.11, 2:13.10
6x6 - *4:44.08* Average: (5:15.95), 5:07.49, 4:31.81, (4:17.59), 4:32.95
7x7 - *7:46.34 PB* Average: 7:18.88, (8:34.55), (7:18.22), 8:00.27, 7:59.88

3x3 OH - *21.97* Average: (22.45), (18.10), 21.71, 22.00, 22.19
3x3 Feet - *3:45:15* Average: 3:23.27, 4:12.71, 3:39.47, 3:09.66, 4:38.80
3x3 MTS - *1:09.75* Average: 1:15.59, (1:17.25), 1:02.70, 1:10.96, (1:02.03)

2-4 Relay - *1:30.03*
2-5 Relay - *3:30.43 PB*
2-6 Relay - *8:10.37 PB*
2-7 Relay - *15:43.94 PB*

Megaminx - *3:58.41 *Average: 4:07.44, (3:35.06), 3:55.60, (4:35.81), 3:52.19
Pyraminx - *10.25 PB* Average: 8.90, 14.70, (15.35), 7.15, (5.36)
Skewb - *22.41* Average: 17.94, 20.21, (17.15), 29.07, (34.98)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 25, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Is there any chance of adding in a 5-6-7 relay?


Hardly right now. If there are many cubers wanting it we'll see.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, results for weekly comp 16: real close at the top 
Congrats to TCCuber, DGCubes and Christopher Cabrera!

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.09 asacuber
 2.16 lejitcuber
 2.63 G2013
 2.70 TCCuber
 3.10 cuberkid10
 3.29 Tom01098
 3.92 Torch
 4.13 SolveThatCube
 4.21 DGCubes
 4.68 sqAree
 4.70 Ordway Persyn
 4.74 bacyril
 4.78 OJ Cubing
 5.17 EmperorZant
 5.29 Christopher Cabrera
 5.41 Bogdan
 5.87 username...
 5.98 The Blockhead
 6.17 BirdPuzzles
 6.28 CornerCutter
 7.06 bubbagrub
 7.83 Alea
 8.85 JohnCake
 9.20 Lili Martin
 9.24 PuppyCube18
 10.46 Simon Kelly
 11.56 FireCuber
 11.78 Jacck
 16.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.08 lejitcuber
 9.71 cuberkid10
 10.44 SolveThatCube
 10.84 TCCuber
 10.89 FastCubeMaster
 11.03 G2013
 11.35 Keroma12
 11.83 hackertyper492
 11.90 DGCubes
 12.14 Torch
 12.94 asacuber
 13.29 GenTheThief
 13.44 Ordway Persyn
 13.80 sqAree
 14.47 EmperorZant
 14.49 Christopher Cabrera
 14.83 OJ Cubing
 15.14 CornerCutter
 15.81 bacyril
 15.97 Bogdan
 17.27 BirdPuzzles
 17.42 muchacho
 19.35 T1_M0
 20.61 zacuber42
 21.31 Mike Hughey
 21.85 Matthew Cubermann
 21.89 Tom01098
 22.83 Alea
 23.91 bubbagrub
 25.85 The Blockhead
 27.61 JohnCake
 27.72 Jon Persson
 30.81 arbivara
 34.91 MatsBergsten
 37.39 Lili Martin
 37.84 One Wheel
 38.09 PuppyCube18
 38.75 Alpha_Ethan_Smith24
 40.00 FireCuber
 40.59 Jacck
 43.68 Theo Leinad
 44.63 BarathS
 51.57 Simon Kelly
*4x4x4*(24)

 35.37 cuberkid10
 41.59 lejitcuber
 46.39 G2013
 46.70 SolveThatCube
 48.43 DGCubes
 49.01 TCCuber
 49.79 Christopher Cabrera
 51.74 bacyril
 53.37 Ordway Persyn
 53.45 Torch
 57.89 EmperorZant
 1:11.42 Bogdan
 1:12.12 OJ Cubing
 1:12.79 sqAree
 1:25.20 Alea
 1:28.75 CornerCutter
 1:28.78 T1_M0
 1:30.09 BirdPuzzles
 1:44.98 Jon Persson
 1:46.49 Mike Hughey
 1:47.32 The Blockhead
 2:08.11 Jacck
 2:13.06 Lili Martin
 2:14.11 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:17.64 lejitcuber
 1:19.42 cuberkid10
 1:27.49 Torch
 1:29.92 SolveThatCube
 1:33.18 bacyril
 1:38.95 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.18 TCCuber
 1:47.19 DGCubes
 1:48.15 Christopher Cabrera
 2:15.50 EmperorZant
 2:16.71 Alea
 2:23.41 Bogdan
 2:43.02 OJ Cubing
 3:00.44 The Blockhead
 3:22.73 Jon Persson
 3:36.98 One Wheel
 3:40.46 T1_M0
 4:10.53 MatsBergsten
 4:23.94 Lili Martin
*6x6x6*(16)

 2:42.47 Torch
 2:43.96 lejitcuber
 2:46.95 bacyril
 2:55.21 Keroma12
 3:07.40 TCCuber
 3:11.32 Ordway Persyn
 3:13.56 SolveThatCube
 3:27.92 DGCubes
 3:42.38 Christopher Cabrera
 4:43.27 Alea
 4:44.08 EmperorZant
 5:43.45 The Blockhead
 6:23.31 One Wheel
 6:41.95 OJ Cubing
 7:17.51 Lili Martin
 7:55.11 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:04.79 bacyril
 4:25.76 Ordway Persyn
 4:40.17 SolveThatCube
 4:57.67 DGCubes
 5:10.73 TCCuber
 5:33.48 Christopher Cabrera
 7:46.34 EmperorZant
 8:23.55 Alea
10:26.45 One Wheel
12:39.67 MatsBergsten
12:40.59 OJ Cubing
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 18.61 lejitcuber
 19.14 cuberkid10
 19.95 SolveThatCube
 20.06 Torch
 21.13 FastCubeMaster
 21.97 EmperorZant
 22.41 sqAree
 25.60 muchacho
 25.71 TCCuber
 27.43 Christopher Cabrera
 29.43 Bogdan
 29.84 DGCubes
 30.56 Alea
 30.67 hackertyper492
 37.74 CornerCutter
 38.62 bacyril
 42.55 T1_M0
 42.67 Ordway Persyn
 46.89 bubbagrub
 1:03.64 OJ Cubing
 1:04.38 One Wheel
 1:04.48 Jacck
 1:17.68 The Blockhead
 1:48.16 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 46.37 DGCubes
 46.47 TCCuber
 1:22.39 Christopher Cabrera
 1:54.19 bubbagrub
 3:45.15 EmperorZant
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 9.58 G2013
 9.90 TCCuber
 10.08 asacuber
 17.03 lejitcuber
 21.66 DGCubes
 24.87 OJ Cubing
 36.30 bacyril
 46.71 Christopher Cabrera
 52.95 RyuKagamine
 1:02.08 Alea
 1:04.79 Bogdan
 1:40.67 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 23.51 Daniel Lin
 39.96 G2013
 48.67 TCCuber
 1:14.33 MatsBergsten
 1:18.55 lejitcuber
 1:36.38 Keroma12
 1:39.62 Mike Hughey
 1:58.29 OJ Cubing
 2:04.91 bacyril
 2:18.22 DGCubes
 2:20.08 T1_M0
 2:40.17 Christopher Cabrera
 4:16.54 Jacck
 7:09.94 RyuKagamine
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:19.41 MatsBergsten
10:46.68 Jacck
11:27.65 OJ Cubing
11:42.79 Mike Hughey
17:30.00 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF TCCuber
 DNF G2013
 DNF bacyril
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF T1_M0
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

24:35.75 OJ Cubing
26:30.00 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF TCCuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/10 (52:27)  OJ Cubing
11/13 (58:51)  TCCuber
5/5 (30:37)  Christopher Cabrera
7/10 ( 6:56)  the super cuber
3/3 (16:18)  T1_M0
0/4 (40:00)  FastCubeMaster
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 42.71 bacyril
 1:09.75 EmperorZant
 1:26.68 Christopher Cabrera
 1:38.74 OJ Cubing
 2:22.45 T1_M0
 3:16.31 Lili Martin
 DNF TCCuber
 DNF DGCubes
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 50.96 SolveThatCube
 53.42 cuberkid10
 57.77 lejitcuber
 1:05.29 DGCubes
 1:06.54 Ordway Persyn
 1:07.91 bacyril
 1:16.90 TCCuber
 1:17.17 Christopher Cabrera
 1:19.18 Torch
 1:30.03 EmperorZant
 1:31.37 CornerCutter
 1:39.18 OJ Cubing
 1:41.80 Alea
 1:43.40 Bogdan
 1:55.43 BirdPuzzles
 2:13.91 The Blockhead
 2:53.12 One Wheel
 2:55.28 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:03.44 cuberkid10
 2:20.12 lejitcuber
 2:41.58 Torch
 2:42.28 SolveThatCube
 2:48.16 DGCubes
 2:59.17 bacyril
 3:04.26 Ordway Persyn
 3:30.43 EmperorZant
 3:32.37 Christopher Cabrera
 3:55.92 Alea
 4:05.00 OJ Cubing
 4:32.83 Bogdan
 6:19.83 One Wheel
 6:21.13 The Blockhead
 7:04.39 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(8)

 5:51.66 bacyril
 6:04.74 DGCubes
 6:43.13 Ordway Persyn
 6:53.67 Christopher Cabrera
 8:10.37 EmperorZant
 8:52.02 Alea
11:39.47 OJ Cubing
13:05.90 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

10:25.76 bacyril
12:20.33 Christopher Cabrera
15:43.94 EmperorZant
16:46.11 Alea
23:54.92 One Wheel
23:59.68 OJ Cubing
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 6:02.97 bacyril
 6:06.66 DGCubes
 6:15.44 TCCuber
12:50.52 RyuKagamine
19:53.05 Lili Martin
*Kilominx*(6)

 29.14 DGCubes
 44.32 bacyril
 52.74 Ordway Persyn
 1:16.51 Alea
 1:29.41 OJ Cubing
 1:47.33 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(23)

 2.82 lejitcuber
 4.61 asacuber
 5.51 cuberkid10
 5.59 João Santos
 6.01 DGCubes
 6.95 bubbagrub
 6.99 bacyril
 7.64 Torch
 7.66 Tom01098
 7.85 SolveThatCube
 8.09 Bogdan
 8.39 Ordway Persyn
 8.85 Christopher Cabrera
 9.86 BirdPuzzles
 11.95 Alea
 12.68 T1_M0
 12.80 OJ Cubing
 15.20 Lili Martin
 17.75 RyuKagamine
 18.10 CornerCutter
 18.45 The Blockhead
 22.41 EmperorZant
 25.51 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 11.38 lejitcuber
 12.51 cuberkid10
 15.52 DGCubes
 16.58 RyuKagamine
 16.59 bacyril
 21.82 sqAree
 51.83 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.11 DGCubes
 4.22 lejitcuber
 4.85 Torch
 5.28 asacuber
 5.40 Christopher Cabrera
 5.44 cuberkid10
 5.62 SolveThatCube
 5.80 bacyril
 6.08 João Santos
 7.42 CornerCutter
 7.76 BirdPuzzles
 7.85 TCCuber
 7.95 T1_M0
 9.39 Alea
 10.25 EmperorZant
 10.57 Ordway Persyn
 10.98 Tom01098
 13.27 OJ Cubing
 14.51 The Blockhead
 14.54 FireCuber
 17.13 RyuKagamine
 23.04 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(14)

 56.21 Isaac Lai
 1:08.06 cuberkid10
 1:10.89 DGCubes
 1:18.33 GenTheThief
 1:22.04 Christopher Cabrera
 1:26.22 SolveThatCube
 1:29.52 bacyril
 1:55.36 Ordway Persyn
 2:02.96 Alea
 2:56.39 RyuKagamine
 3:34.35 One Wheel
 3:39.09 OJ Cubing
 3:58.41 EmperorZant
 4:39.06 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(20)

 11.34 Raptor56
 13.86 cuberkid10
 14.84 lejitcuber
 15.71 TCCuber
 16.54 Isaac Lai
 20.89 DGCubes
 25.50 bacyril
 26.99 asacuber
 28.69 Torch
 28.75 Christopher Cabrera
 35.85 Tom01098
 37.19 bubbagrub
 39.52 T1_M0
 41.54 Bogdan
 42.26 Ordway Persyn
 44.80 OJ Cubing
 1:24.14 RyuKagamine
 1:38.26 sqAree
 1:53.70 Lili Martin
 2:20.22 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 okayama
29 AlphaSheep
30 TCCuber
30 DuLe
32 bubbagrub
36 Bogdan
37 GenTheThief
37 OJ Cubing
39 arbivara
41 Christopher Cabrera
44 T1_M0
55 Simon Kelly

*Contest results*

334 TCCuber
331 DGCubes
326 Christopher Cabrera
318 lejitcuber
313 bacyril
286 OJ Cubing
276 cuberkid10
253 SolveThatCube
238 Ordway Persyn
233 Torch
205 EmperorZant
173 Alea
153 Bogdan
142 asacuber
139 G2013
138 T1_M0
120 MatsBergsten
103 sqAree
98 CornerCutter
95 bubbagrub
91 Lili Martin
87 The Blockhead
84 Tom01098
84 One Wheel
81 BirdPuzzles
74 Keroma12
70 FastCubeMaster
66 GenTheThief
59 Mike Hughey
54 RyuKagamine
54 Jacck
54 hackertyper492
46 muchacho
38 Isaac Lai
37 João Santos
35 Jon Persson
28 arbivara
26 the super cuber
25 JohnCake
24 Raptor56
23 zacuber42
22 okayama
21 AlphaSheep
21 Simon Kelly
21 Matthew Cubermann
20 DuLe
20 Daniel Lin
18 FireCuber
17 PuppyCube18
15 username...
9 Alpha_Ethan_Smith24
6 Theo Leinad
5 BarathS


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, great turnout. Gj guys


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

I was hoping for 100 points this week. I got 98, still great though!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

I did pretty good this time. I was hoping to do better.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 25, 2017)

I missed 4 events cause I didn't have a 2x2. Maybe my new one will arrive today or tomorrow


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

gg everyone.


----------

